# zira



## FlyingBird

zira kelimesinin anlamı nedir?

in dictionary it say it mean 'because' but i know 'çünkü' mean that so couldnt understand.

some sentences as example with zira please?


----------



## Kurosakii

Yes it means because. What is there to not understand?


----------



## FlyingBird

Kurosakii said:


> Yes it means because. What is there to not understand?


ok, if there is no problem can you give me some sentences as example with zira?  And difference between çünkü and zira?


----------



## omnilingua98

There is NO difference between them in terms of meaning. "Zira" is used in the times of Ottoman Empire. Today, definitely NOONE will say "zira" in his/her daily speech. "Çünkü" is used today which comes from a Turkic origin. At the beginning of 1920's, in Turkey, a kind of simplification in language was started. Thanks to this simplification, today our language is much more "Turkish". For example, in Turkey we had the series called "Muhteşem Yüzyıl"(magnificent Century). In those series, everyone was using "zira".
Examples:
Geç kaldım çünkü yollar berbattı.
Geç kaldım zira yollar berbattı.(Awkward one)


----------



## Kurosakii

Omnilingua98, Bülent Ersoy'a haksızlık ediyorsun, o kullanıyor zirayı


----------



## Kurosakii

FlyingBird said:


> ok, if there is no problem can you give me some sentences as example with zira?  And difference between çünkü and zira?



there is no difference. Old people use zira more often.


----------



## omnilingua98

Şu an farkettim de, Bülent Ersoy'un konuşmasını nerdeyse hiç dinlemedim


----------



## FlyingBird

omnilingua98 said:


> Şu an farkettim *de*, Bülent Ersoy'un konuşmasını nerdeyse hiç dinlemedim


why did you say 'şu an farkettim de' and not only 'şu an farkettim'?


----------



## omnilingua98

I think here "de" is used just to give an explanation. Like;
Düşünüyordum da, kendime yeni bir t shirt alacağım.
Or in a dilog like this;
A: Neden gitmedin?
B: Gidecektim de, sonra vazgeçtim.
In my first example, da has a sense of ki(that). In my comment, it is the same thing. 
I was thinking that...
I noticed that...
However, in my second example, it means but. 
I was going to go, but later I gave up.


----------



## 123xyz

> "Çünkü" is used today which comes from a Turkic origin.



Isn't "çünkü" in fact of Persian origin?


----------



## Rallino

omnilingua98 said:


> "Çünkü" is used today which comes from a Turkic origin.


And can we have your source on that?



123xyz said:


> Isn't "çünkü" in fact of Persian origin?


Yes, it is.

Turkic languages lack conjuncting words: _ama, fakat, lakin, ki, çünkü _are not Turkic.
In pure Turkish _çünkü_ would be: -diği için_,_ with a reversed sentence.


----------



## azaroghli

Zira and Cunku is used in perian language now... and zira is more formal than cunku...


----------



## samiozsoy

zira is not awkward. both words are part of turkish vocabulary and zira is still in use. if you use zira in daily language, depending on the context ad people, you may seem a bit snobbish but in written language zira seems much better than çünkü.


----------

